# Knysna - Personal



## Rude Rudi (9/6/17)

Hi guys

My daughter (Kayleigh) lives in Knysna with her mom and was unfortunately directly affected by the fires. 
They evacuated their house late on Wednesday afternoon and sought refuge at the lagoon as the fire approached their house. They were taken to the community centre where they (tried to) sleep and returned to their house yesterday morning. The house was burnt to the ground with only some walls still intact. They literally only have the clothes on their back - very, very tragic.

They are fine and staying with a friend in the area who's house escaped the devastating path of the fire.

A huge thank you to @boxerulez who, on his own accord offered assistance on behalf of "a group of like minded vaping individuals". This will greatly help her in getting some clothes and essentials to see through this dark period.

Another massive thank you to @Dinxster at Valley Vapour who offered to send a care parcel to Kayleigh.

I am hugely humbled by the out pour and will be forever grateful. I realized what a special community we have - as my y wife said "but you don't even know these people" and that is exactly the essence of this community - we don't really "know" each-other but we have a special bond here - and it is amazing!!!

Thanks again!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dinxster (9/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My daughter (Kayleigh) lives in Knysna with her mom and was unfortunately directly affected by the fires.
> They evacuated their house late on Wednesday afternoon and sought refuge at the lagoon as the fire approached their house. They were taken to the community centre where they (tried to) sleep and returned to their house yesterday morning. The house was burnt to the ground with only some walls still intact. They literally only have the clothes on their back - very, very tragic.
> ...



What a heartfelt post Rudi  You nailed the essence of community. Such an awesome reminder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/6/17)

Kudos to those who helped. You guys are awesome. @Rude Rudi, sorry to hear what happened mate. Glad they're ok though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------

